# Our Trip To Cedar Point Park



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Cedar Point in Sandusky? I've been there too! I used to be a roller coaster nut. As I've gotten older my stomach can't take the ride and my mental state can't take the crowds :wink:
Looks like you had a great time


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Ah ha...great time eh? LOL..... 

Yes, Cedar Point in Sandusky, OH. 

My stomache cannot take the first innitial drops - I hate the feeling of my stomache in my throat. And my gosh, my throat hurts from screaming so much. The crowds don't bother me.

I don't hate Roller Coasters, beacuse they are fun - once you get past the climb *I hate the climb..too much anticipation* and the first drop *oh my gosh, why do those drops have to be so big?* everything after the beginning of the coasters, is fun.

lol............wont do that again though.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Aww... Looks like a lot of fun (despite of your scary experiences)! Great pics and hope you had a fun day.

I love amusement parks and especially rollercoasters. My favourite rollercoaster has been built back in 1951. The last time I visited that amusement park and rode that rollercoaster I thought it was a bit odd that my mom rode the same ride when she was young.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Those look like SO much fun! (I *love* roller coasters!!!!).
We have nothing like that here :'(


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

ridingismylife2 said:


> Those look like SO much fun! (I *love* roller coasters!!!!).
> We have nothing like that here :'(


Nah, I think Linnanmäki's rollercoaster is good enough :wink:.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Im going on the 10th!!Was the raptor fun?


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

The Raptor - all I have to say is good luck.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

TaMMa89 said:


> Nah, I think Linnanmäki's rollercoaster is good enough :wink:.


HAH! xD 
I've been on it way too much and it's boring. haha.
A theme park in Germany (Phantasialand) had awesome rides and I miss it. 
I'm a complete Roller Coaster nut. The scarier, the better!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Well if you are board of the roller coasters there, you most definately have to give these one's a try - the one's at Cedar Point.

My Hubby's next venture, he wants to go to 6 Flags.....*goes white*


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

<3 Six Flags <3 

Looks like you had fun! I love rollercoasters ... till they go upside down.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I can handle the upside down, twisting and twirling - I cannot handle the drop....ugh the first drop kills me. I hate the stomache in my throat feeling - lol.

How is the Superman Ride at 6 Flags? My Husband says I have to do it......I don't know..


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Whee!!! My wife and I grew up in Cleveland, and Cedar Point is THE best roller coaster park in the country.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I love the drop! 

I couldn't do the superman or the batman. The one in NJ, you are upside down like all the time during the superman and the batman is just intimidating lol. Like I said, I love em but I'm a wimp.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I haven't been on a roller coaster in .... I think 3 years! Maybe I wil go next year


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Wholly Schnikey! You ride a roller coaster upside down?


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

Haha it was my summer goal to go on a road trip to Sandusky with my friends, I am an absolute roller coaster nut! I'd ride em all!


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

MIEventer said:


> Well if you are board of the roller coasters there, you most definately have to give these one's a try - the one's at Cedar Point.
> 
> My Hubby's next venture, he wants to go to 6 Flags.....*goes white*


I wish I had the money to go there


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Upside down is the best part of the roller coasters! I LOVEEEE the drops. b/c i am a A.J (adrenalin junkey)!!!!!


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

^ same


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

we have a Worlds Of Fun here that has a coaster called the Mamba. I screamed the whole way! its basically comprised of huge drops, tight turns, and steep inclines. scary! looks like you enjoyed yourself...off the roller coaster. haha


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Why are all these coasters named after nasty critters? The scorpion, the Mamba, the Mantis - notices a trend here.....

Ha ha, I rode the Corkscrew - the famous coaster that Fabio got schmucked in the face with a Sea Gull. I was just waiting for that sea gull too - lol - but luckily nothing came my way.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

eventerdrew said:


> we have a Worlds Of Fun here that has a coaster called the Mamba. I screamed the whole way! its basically comprised of huge drops, tight turns, and steep inclines. scary! looks like you enjoyed yourself...off the roller coaster. haha


I used to live in KS and i went to the amusment park there and rowde the mamba when i was 5!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

MIEventer said:


> Why are all these coasters named after nasty critters? The scorpion, the Mamba, the Mantis - notices a trend here.....
> 
> Ha ha, I rode the Corkscrew - the famous coaster that Fabio got schmucked in the face with a Sea Gull. I was just waiting for that sea gull too - lol - but luckily nothing came my way.


 Is the sorkscrew fun? I want to go on it when i go, but i just want to know what it was like.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

haha i wanna go there so bad lol, i love the roller coasters. you were actually probably there when my step sister was there  she had tons of fun. glad you enjoyed yourself


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Did anyone go on the Chaos? its not a roller coaster. But it is WAY scarier than RC's. There is a bar that goes over you and then TWO cages(that already tell yall how bad it is lol) and go are doing flips while the thing is moving all different directions. It was yelling "get me off this thing" "stop"!!!!!!!!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I know! All of the bad ones are named something that sounds painful! lol. 

We have a wooden coaster called the Timberwolf. It's old, rickety, and I will never go on it again... not one that someone has died on 

there is one a lot like the one you rode called the Patriot. I refuse to go on it because I can't stand the though of my feet dangling :/


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Ah ha - lol, the feet dangling gives the ride that much more of an "experience" it was freaky.

I am ok with roller coasters, it is the huge climb leaving you to anticipate things, and the first innitial drop - those are the two I cannot handle. LOL - most of the coasters I rode back in Vancouver at the PNE were NOT AT ALL like the coasters I rode at Cedar Point *note to self*

We rode a HUGE wooden roller coaster, I guess it is really old and they keep it running due to history and all that jazz - that thing HURT LIKE A HOO HOO! It shook you around so much, I ended up with the right side of my neck out, still hurts today, and my Hubby is bruised.

Everyone who rode the same cart as we did, got off at the end all moaning and groaning - lol. The name of it is "The Mean Streak" now we know why - lol. It shoud be called "break your bones continuously"


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

MIEventer said:


> Why are all these coasters named after nasty critters? The scorpion, the Mamba, the Mantis - notices a trend here.....
> 
> Ha ha, I rode the Corkscrew - *the famous coaster that Fabio got schmucked in the face with a Sea Gull. *I was just waiting for that sea gull too - lol - but luckily nothing came my way.


Fabio got schmucked in the face with a sea gull? OMG I wish I had seen that


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

LOL, you didn't know about that???? It was right on the 1st drop of the coaster, when the seagull was flying through *there are lots of gulls at Cedar Point because it is right beside lake eerie* and SCHMUCK right in the kisser.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

MIEventer said:


> Ah ha - lol, the feet dangling gives the ride that much more of an "experience" it was freaky.
> 
> I am ok with roller coasters, it is the huge climb leaving you to anticipate things, and the first innitial drop - those are the two I cannot handle. LOL - most of the coasters I rode back in Vancouver at the PNE were NOT AT ALL like the coasters I rode at Cedar Point *note to self*
> 
> ...


 I hate the mean streak! It is sooo rough!! i thought i was gonna puke out my brains


----------



## LiveToJump (Jun 19, 2009)

I used to live right by Sandusky, in Cleveland. Before the Navy moved my Husband & I. Cedar Point was a weekly thing for us growing up!

I LOVE the Mantis. But then again, I grew up going to Cedar Point and riding the rollar coasters.

Glad you ended up having a good time though! Great pictures!

Oh, and to add. I have never ridden the Mean Streak. I refuse to. After I found out how old it was, and watched how rickety it was, I was not stepping foot on it. I'll stick to the metal, solid coasters. Haha..


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Ugh, the Mean Streak is 100% avoidable! We were going to ride the other wooden coaster, the one with the 2 cars going at the same time - but we boycotted it after how horrible the Mean Streak was.

I am still hurting from that right, the right side of my neck, if I turn my head to the right I get sharp pains, and my Hubby still has bruises from it.

~~

The Mantis.....that's the one that you stand up in? I think that's the one - yeah. That was fun after the initial climb and drop - LOL. I'm such a woosie.

Did you know that 2 people died on the Top Thrill Dragster? I was shocked...but then after seeing the ride, I can totally see how it happened. One girl had a piece of gum in her mouth, and right at the point of take off, it lodged into the back of her throat and she was dead at the end of the ride. And another, had an Anurism. So sad   I refuse to do that ride and I refuse to do the Wicked Twister - no thanks.

I will never ride the Mean Streak or the other wooden one. 


LOL There were some rides that I was going to chicken out on, but after seeing little kids get into the car before me - I said "alright, I can't let a kid show me up" so I would get into the cart and hold on for dear life. LOL!


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

I just had a look at the website and the rides there look AWESOME!!!!

:O


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Ah ha ha - you say that because you aren't ON THEM.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Seriously though! I REALLY want to go on them! The faster the better! The roller coasters here don't even have loops or anything :/. BOOOORINGGG! xD
How long do you have to wait in line there to get on a ride?


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

The waits are long depending on the coaster. Like, the Mean Streak - no wait at all, because people are wise to how much that coaster hurts physcially - lol. Bigger rides like the Mantis and others - up to 1 1/2 hours to 2.

Most of your time at Cedar Point, is waiting in the line up's for your turn to ride


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

That sucks :/ The lines here for new rides can take up to maybe 30mins and on other rides 0mins -15ish mins.
I watched the point of view vids of the rides and WOW! :O 
But they get really boring here and they never change rides  They just squeeze in the new rides, which means that they are short and get boring fast.

The theme park is in the middle of Helsinki so it's pretty small.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Watch this vid:

Now you know why I screamed bloody murder!! That first drop is HELL!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

This was the very first coaster I rode when we got to Cedar Point. Front Row Seat too -


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

This is the 2nd one we rode - the one where you are standing up:


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

They look AWESOME!!! I'm soo jealous!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, then next time we go, I'll happily stay on the ground and watch you and my Hubby ride those coasters together


----------

